# Found a link to Tweaked 3.0b2



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

i take no credit for this, all goes to dwith for his amazing work! just for those who want to try it.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please remove link..
If dwitherII wanted it post he would have...
Come on bro...

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

removing it


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you....

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

cujo6801 said:


> Please remove link..
> If dwitherII wanted it post he would have...
> Come on bro...
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


Agreed.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

cujo6801 said:


> Thank you....
> 
> SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


And agreed.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

sorry, i just really wanted to try it and i had a hard time finding a link, so once i found one, i thought i would share it... but y'all are right, it's his rom, it's his to share, not mine


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

wdswds said:


> sorry, i just really wanted to try it and i had a hard time finding a link, so once i found one, i thought i would share it... but y'all are right, it's his rom, he should share it, not me


Curiosity, where did you find this link?

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

it was on the irc channel. until yesterday, i didn't know what irc was, but i put in #charge for the channel and there was the information at the top of the page.


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

wdswds said:


> it was on the irc channel. until yesterday, i didn't know what irc was, but i put in #charge for the channel and there was the information at the top of the page.


Oh. OK, I thought it was leaked else where.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------

